# First Attempt at Bacon



## smokewood

I have been meaning to cure some pork loin and make back bacon for a long time but have never got round to it.  After a long chat and with some fantastic instruction from Wade I decided to take the plunge and give it a go.  

I used a simple dry cure of sugar, salt, nitrite and black pepper which I covered the pork loin in, and then sealed in a bag for 14 days, turning daily to allow the curing process to work it's magic.  After a very long 14 days I removed the bacon from the bag and thoroughly rinsed off all the salt/pepper/sugar mixture and dried the meat ready for air drying for 24 hours.  

I must admit temptation got the better of me and I couldn't resist cutting a couple of slices off to made a bacon butty!  My verdict was great bacon but something was missing.

After 24 hours air drying in the fridge my bacon was ready for smoking.  I cold smoked the bacon for 24 hours using Apple dust, and the end result was a great tasting bacon with a fantastic smokey apple flavour.  I can honestly say it was the best bacon I have ever eaten.  Wade & Steve were correct (as always) once you make your own bacon you will never go back to shop bought again.

Needless to say I have another pork loin in the fridge curing.  If you have never tried making your own bacon you don't know what you are missing.

One of the members on the main forum has an app called ismokehog and the app works out all the calculations for your salt/sugar/nitrite, and is available from the  Istore or the following link http://www.appszoom.com/iphone-app/ismokehog-owkoj.html













Pork Loin Curing.jpg



__ smokewood
__ Oct 5, 2015





     













Cold Smoking.jpg



__ smokewood
__ Oct 5, 2015





    













Pork Loin.jpg



__ smokewood
__ Oct 5, 2015






    













Bacon.jpg



__ smokewood
__ Oct 5, 2015


----------



## badgero

Good on yer. I only eat home cured bacon these days, it's got a far superior flavour. Even the kids love it, they can't wait for a weekend breakfast. 

I use the River Cottage recipie, using 500g salt and 500g sugar, pepper, juniper berries and bay leaves. A good handful over the entire piece in a plastic box in the fridge, drain off the liquid and reapply the salt/sugar mix daily. After 10 days, hang and air dry for 10 days then 8 hrs cold smoked. 

A dollop of chilli sauce and you've got the best bacon butty around. Everyone should have a loin curing at all times. 













image.jpeg



__ badgero
__ Oct 6, 2015


















image.jpeg



__ badgero
__ Oct 6, 2015


----------



## pc farmer

Smokewood,  Great job.  That bacon looks amazing.


----------



## wade

Hi Badgero. Your bacon looks great and I am sure that it tastes good too. I am a little concerned that you are curing it for 20+ days using only salt and sugar without using any Nitrite. You have obviously not suffered any ill effects so far but I would suggest that adding Nitrite (cure #1) to your future batches would be a good idea. Nitrite is not only the preservative traditionally used in bacon but I think you will find it will give you an even more pronounced bacony flavour too,


----------



## molove

Hi Wade

What's the difference between nitrite and nitrate? I've only ever made bacon using saltpetre (about 1g per kilo of bacon)

Piers


----------



## wade

Hi Piers

It is the Nitrite that actually does the job of controlling the bacteria (especially the botulinum spores) but over time it is slowly broken down and so its effectiveness is gradually reduced. Nitrate is therefore added in some cures as this it slowly broken down into Nitrite - therefore keeping the Nitrite levels up.

In Europe it is permissible to use both Nitrite and Nitrate in bacon however in the USA Nitrate is banned as it can form Nitrosamines when cooked at high temperatures (e.g. frying) which has been potentially linked to cancer in rats.

Nitrates are added to help preserve cured uncooked meats that are generally stored unrefrigerated for long periods of time - months or years. Examples of these are things like Salami, jerky, Palma ham etc. 

When curing it is not only the Nitrite that acts as the preservative and often several curing methods are used in conjunction. These are usually:

*The reduction in available free water.*  This is initially achieved by the addition of salt and sugars in the cure, drawing water out from the meat/fish. Later in the process this is further reduced through the smoking process or by air drying. 

*Increasing salinity. *In order for bacteria to live/grow it needs to be within fairly narrow salinity range to maintain its metabolic functions. By increasing the salinity the bacteria will either be killed or their growth will be inhibited. 

*Increasing the acidity.*  Many of the harmful bacteria cannot grow in acidic conditions and so by reducing the pH (increasing the acidity) through the addition of acidic ingredients (e.g. citric acid) or through the introduction of harmless acid-producing lactobacillus cultures. This is predominantly used in the production of salamis/chorizos etc.

*The addition of Nitrites.*  Nitrite is used to control bacterial spore germination that are not managed through the other methods - primarily Clostridium botulinum. Nitrites also help give the food that characteristic pink/red colour. Over time the NItrite will break down and become less effective and so in foods that are to be stored for long periods of time Nitrate is also added. This is slowly converted to Nitrite and so maintaining the levels. As Nitrites are toxic to humans in fairly small amounts it is therefore essential that they be used carefully and that you know the amount that will remain in your end product. We should not get paranoid about this though as over 80% of the Nitrate/Nitrite in the average western diet actually comes from eating vegetables.

*The use of smoke.*  Although smoke is a mild antiseptic its primary purpose today is as a flavouring. In sufficient quantity the smoke will help inhibit bacterial growth on the surface however for foods such as fish the greater effect is by the air flow over it during the smoking process leading to further water reduction.

You may find this link helpful - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131558/cold-smoking-how-to#post_1287137

I hope this helps

Wade


----------



## wade

molove said:


> Hi Wade
> 
> What's the difference between nitrite and nitrate? I've only ever made bacon using saltpetre (about 1g per kilo of bacon)
> 
> Piers


Without knowing how you used the cure (dry rub or immersion brine) it is impossible to comment in detail about what you have done. Saltpetre though is only Potassium Nitrate and so you would not have added any Nitrite - which is the active ingredient. If you used it to make a brine then the 1g/Kg could be OK depending on the amount of water you used. If it was used as a dry rub then you would have been way over the top as the Nitrate would be in the region on 1,000 Ppm (mg/Kg. Without knowing what else was added it is not possible to calculate exactly.

As I mentioned in the previous post Nitrate is actually banned in bacon in the USA, however in Europe it is permitted up to 250 Ppm (mg/kg)

Next time you make bacon you really need to buy some Cure#1 (6.25% Nitrite) from a reputable source and use an appropriate calculation for the cure technique that you are using. We will always help you out with any calculations if you need it.

Cheers

Wade


----------



## molove

I just followed the recipe described here

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2011/mar/17/home-curing-your-own-bacon

Piers


----------



## wade

Unfortunately not much supporting information on his web site is there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. There is likely to have been some level of conversion from Nitrate to Nitrite though during the curing process - but how much? His method he claims is "traditional", but it is *very*  unusual to only use Nitrate on its own today when making bacon. Most of the commercially available cures sold by the specialists curing companies in the UK will contain a mix of Nitrite and Nitrate.

Unfortunately Jasper Aykroyd's bacon curing recipe would actually be illegal commercially in the USA.


----------



## molove

Thanks for the info Wade.

I also came across this last night

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/curing-salts-for-sausage-making

From reading your info and the link above, it does seem that nitrate on it's own is the wrong product for curing bacon. So it looks like I'll have to get myself some cure#1

Piers


----------



## molove

The Torygraph's bacon recipe is even more gung ho in their use of saltpetre than the Guardian's. It prescribes using 1/2 tsp in it's recipe

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/recipes/10173951/Home-cured-bacon-recipe.html


----------



## morrit

Wade... you sir seem to be an expert in the use of nitrite and nitrate. Now whilst Gordon Ramsay himself once told me that i made a crackin bacon sandwich (long story short i was working at an hotel he stayed at called the Lygon Arms and for breakfast he wanted a bacon sandwich. So as a new young chef i qanted to show off and used a simple secret...pane the bacon in flour then fry in butter and oil... flour goes crispy and soaks up flavour.... bacon stays moist.... try it!... anyway waiter comes and tells me that he wanted me to know that was the best bacon sandwich he has had. No job offer though... Ok maybe not himself by by proxy) Anyway... I digress. I want to make my own bacon. As a fresh starter in all this would you have a basic recipe to hand that you could point me towards for bacon? I'd like to try my hand at it you see and smoke half for me and leave half plain for the wife, but one that isn't going to give us botulism. Probably start small and simple. I have no fancy equipment or air dryer... hope you don't mind! I can then experiment based on that.


----------



## wade

Hi Morrit. I have a lot of experience making bacon, but so have a lot of people on here - some even from before I was born 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Some on here prefer to immersion brine their bacon (and Pops low salt brine is a good one to try) however I have always preferred to use a dry cure. In my opinion it produces a better texture and also a better flavour - but taste can be a very personal thing

You can use either belly pork (streaky bacon) or pork loin (back bacon). To begin with pork loin is less fiddly and easier to slice.  A little fat on it is good for flavour. Tastes vary however and the Americans often like things more saly and sweeter than we do here. I have found that a bacon with about 3-3.5% salt gives a good balance.

The cure required for each 1 Kg of bacon - Joints of about 1.5 Kg each are a good practical size so just multiply accordingly.

Cure #1 (6.25% Nitrite) - 2.8g
Salt (for 3%) - 27.2g
Sugar (50% weight of salt gives a good balance) - 14g

Flavourings - Fresh ground black pepper works well, as do bay, juniper, szechuan pepper. To begin with just use fresh ground black pepper at 5g/kg of meat.
When dry curing this way you are only adding a finite amount of cure and so, within reason, it is impossible to over cure. The technical bit of this is that you can only end up with a maximum residual amount of Nitrite of 175 Ppm (which is the EU maximum for commercial bacon) however in practice this will actually end up around 150 Ppm - so well within the limit.

This is a whole pork loin and will split nicely into 3 cure size chunks. Alternatively you can buy a smaller joint from the supermarket













Whole Pork Loin.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 8, 2015






Mix all of the cure ingredients well - if possible blitz them together in a spice or coffee grinder.

Once ground you need to make sure that you get it all out of the grinder













Cure on scales.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 8, 2015


















Cure Ground.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 8, 2015






If you cannot grind then don't worry as it will all dissolve quite quickly as the brine is formed.

Rub over all surfaces of the meat, catching any that does not stick.

Place in ziplock plastic bag or vac pack bag and add in any remaining cure. Seal.













Cure in tray.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 8, 2015


















Cure in bag.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 8, 2015






I vac pack mine but it works just as well in Ziplock bags - but try to get as much air out as you can

Place in fridge and turn daily. It will produce its own brine so by turning it daily the brine will be in contact with all surfaces of the meat. Do not pour off any of this brine during the curing period.













After Cure.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 6, 2015






10 days is usually sufficient, however I leave mine for 14. Within reason you cannot over cure when dry curing.

This gives you an idea of the amount of brine that is produced by the cure extracting moisture from the pork. This is normal.













Brine Produced.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 8, 2015






After 10-14 days unwrap and wash off all the cure under a cold tap. Pad dry with paper towel and then leave to dry for 24 hours in fridge before smoking. You can either do this on a rack or hang them on butchers hooks.

Cold smoke for 18-36 hours - depending on the smoke flavour you require. Oak and fruit woods are great but I usually use Hickory. If you want to smoke one and leave another green then just dont put one of them in the smoker at this stage.

Here they are in my cold smoker along with some fish I was smoking for a customer













Ready to smoke.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 8, 2015






After smoking leave to rest for 4-5 days in the fridge again before slicing. The fridge will smell wonderful for days.













smoked bacon.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 6, 2015






Lastly slice and package. I slice mine immediately and freeze however you can leave the bacon joints whole and slice as you need













Bacon packed.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 22, 2015






Cheers

Wade


----------



## morrit

This is great thanks so much. I'd love to do this as a business. Maybe one day...


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi James, good looking bacon! Step by Step with Wade and you can not go wrong. Bacon is quite easy to do, just weight every thing out exactly.

I have downloaded the app, as I use an on line calculator. But the problem I have is, my kitchen area for some strange reason has very poor mobile connection, so I have to stand in the doorway to get connection to do the calculations!!! 

The app only does incriments of 0.5 kilo weights, so to really use it you would need to make up a 10 kilo batch. Then use the recommended 30.2 grams per KG of meat.

Weight pork, 1350 grams. 1.350 x 30.2 = 40.77 grams of cure.

This could be an easier way of doing it rather than trying to weight out 7 grams of Cure #1. Only precaution to take, is to remeber to shake jar well before each use, to remix ingredients in case they have settled.


----------



## wade

Steve - Do you have Excel 2007. I can send you an Excel cure calculator.

This morning was bacon packaging and chilli smoking. 3 types of bacon - black pepper, plain and szechuan pepper. These were all sections of the same loin using the same cure mixes. Notice the slight differences in colour with the different flavourings.













Bacon packed.jpg



__ wade
__ Oct 11, 2015






.


----------



## smokin monkey

Morning Wade, yes you can see the colour change.

Yes I have excel.

Thanks Steve


----------



## smokewood

Hi Steve, Thanks.

I have another 3 pork loins in the fridge, and will also be trying different smoke flavours.

I don't know if I have a different app from you but the one I have calculates on increments of 100 g   So if the meat is 1.34 Kg it calculates the weight as 1.3 Kg's, however if the meat is 1.35 Kg the app calculates the meat weight as 1.4 Kg's therefore either rounding up or down to the nearest 100g. The difference n the amount of cure on the above calculation is 0.3g of cure.

Quick question for anyone, after smoking do you leave the bacon in the fridge for a period of time or do you slice and wrap the bacon straight way, just curious, if so should it be covered or not?


----------



## smokewood

c farmer said:


> Smokewood,  Great job.  That bacon looks amazing.


Thanks Appreciate it


----------



## wade

Just like the cure the smoke flavour takes time to penetrate. I usually leave mine in the fridge for about a week before slicing. This is not critical though and will not affect the cure.


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi James, this is a screen shot of the App, looked in the settings, can not see any settings to change the weight?













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Oct 13, 2015


----------



## wade

It looks as if it is designed for touch screen. Do you not just scroll the weight until the required weight is in the middle?


----------



## morrit

Bought my bacon hook. Just waiting for my cure number 1. What app is this and where is it? Sorry to ask...


----------



## wade

The one that a lot of people in here use and is tried and tested is http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

James was looking for an App based calculator that could be used offline - which was why he was looking for an alternative.


----------



## smokewood

Hi Steve, 

Yours seems to be a different app.  The one I downloaded was from I Store and the layout is totally different.













Ismokehogg.png



__ smokewood
__ Oct 13, 2015






Just for reference I didn't use 0.4% of sugar in the cure.  I used 0.4% of black pepper which works out at 8.8 grams for that particular piece of meat.


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi James, got it!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Oct 13, 2015






The first image was take from my iPad, second image from the iPhone.

Looks like it's not quite compatible with iPad?

Steve


----------



## smokewood

Nice one,  I'ts a great little app.


----------



## morrit

Well I have my 2kg of rindless pork loin and my prague powder... time to start making me some bacon!


----------



## wade

Morrit said:


> Well I have my 2kg of rindless pork loin and my prague powder... time to start making me some bacon!


Don't forger the photos as you go


----------



## tombirmingham

Hi Wade, could you send over that spreadsheet to me too ? 

Weird how the RC cure is so much higher in ingredient weight than yours, avoiding reading like a dodo - why is that ? 

https://www.rivercottage.net/recipes/dry-cured-streaky-bacon for reference :)


----------



## wade

Hi Tom

The main difference between most of the dry cure techniques that you will find on here and the one you refer to in the River Cottage book is that the RC method only uses salt to remove water from the bacon and it does not use any Nitrite for additional biological control.

Because HFW is not using any Nitrite he does not worry about how much salt he is actually using - as much of it will be lost when he pours away the brine each day. To make up for the lost salt he simply adds more - hence the larger quantity required. Unfortunately when he pours away the brine he is actually also pouring away some of the flavour. 

When using Nitrite in the cure you have to know how exactly how much is going to be taken up into the pork - and this would be impossible to calculate using the RC technique. With the method we use on here we calculate the precise amount of salt and cure required and we do not pour away any of the resulting brine. We also turn the pork daily ensure that the cure and brine are kept in contact with the meat as it cures. 

I think the main reason the celebrity chefs use more salt in their cures and do not mention Nitrite is that if not used correctly Nitrite and Nitrate can be toxic - potentially exposing the chefs to a legal minefield if someone tried to follow their recipe using it and made a mistake calculating the cure quantities. By limiting the cure to salt and sugar, should things go wrong, the end result may be inedible but at least it wouldn't be poisonous.

I hope this helps explain.

Wade


----------



## smokin monkey

Yes, Wade has hit the Nail on the head. The Smoking and Curing Meat course both Wade and myself did, only used Salt & Sugar, and that was for the same reasons as Wade pointed out regarding legal stuff.


----------



## tombirmingham

Makes sense, for cost effectiveness and learning about processes - yours seems the best option Wade.

Thanks for the tips and guidance. Will be doing some curing over the Winter with the correct weather etc.

Just as a side note....any books you recommend, have the Steve Lamb River Cottage book, any other good home curing books for a beginner ?


----------



## wade

Hi Tom

I initially started out with "Home Smoking and Curing" by Keith Erlandson and this got me hooked. I then went through several other books but for reference now mostly use "Home Production of Quality Meats and Sausages" by Stanley and Adam Marianski. For some this may be a little technical but it will not only tell you what to do but why you are doing it.


----------



## morrit

Well... so much for that first attempt. Later that day I was admitted to hospital and only came out day before yesterday. Didn't get a chance to start it!!


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Morrit, hope all is OK now[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## wade

It is good to see you back. I hope things are OK now


----------



## morrit

Bit of a crisis here. 3 kg of pork loin and wife has thrown away my prague powder. Any suggestions on alternatives? To prague powder not the wife...We will answer that later. Bit urgent...


----------



## smokin monkey

Hi Morrit, try this with out Prague Salt.

http://letsmakesomethingawesome.com/2011/03/home-cured-bacon-without-nitrates/


----------



## morrit

Yes I saw that as well but that's for belly. As I understand it significantly different than loin as there is more fat so not sure if that would make a difference. Thanks though!


----------



## smokin monkey

It's just a dry cure without the Nitrate. The meat will not have the Pink/Red finish. 

I attended a Curing Course, as did Wade and this was the way the showed how to make Bacon.


----------



## wade

If in doubt pop it in the freezer. You can thaw it out later when you have the cure.


----------



## morrit

Popped it into freezer as ordered more prague powder... frustrating as I ordered juniper berried and a spice mill and gastronorm trays and rare breed pork. Only thing is its a LOT of pork. Now... The chef in me is screaming 'nooo! !!' as I contemplate this... Once it is cured and baconfide... shall I freeze it again to defrost as and when... or is it a case of once defrosted never refreeze? Chemically the composition is changing but I presume the nitrite will destroy any bacteria made in the process making it safe to freeze once it's done... This is all conjecture mind so Wade...Once again....what would you do? Bearing in mind this is for personal and not commercial.

By the way... rumour has it juniper berries will be in short supply next year making gin prices go through the roof so stock up now... on berries not gin... well you could stock up on gin too if you wanted.


----------



## wade

Morrit said:


> Once it is cured and baconfide... shall I freeze it again to defrost as and when... or is it a case of once defrosted never refreeze?


Once you have further processed the bacon by curing and smoking it will then be perfectly safe to re-freeze. Once turned into bacon the freeze once rule will then apply again.


----------



## morrit

Just what I wanted to hear. That's a MASSIVE relief. Thanks very much. So as they say... 3rd time lucky maybe? Just waiting on prague powder now...


----------



## osprey2

I know he is on here and I hope he don't mind me posting this again, it works for me.

http://www.localfoodheroes.co.uk/calculator/dry_cure_bacon/

Ask Phil, he is a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## morrit

Prague powder #1 arrived today. Popped it into the cupboard and what did I find? Guess what... no go on guess.... correct.
Well I have a spare bag of prague powder if anyone wants it? 

Pork is out the freezer defrosting so FINALLY I can start making bacon tomorrow...!


----------



## smokin monkey

Should of got the wife to look first time!


----------



## morrit

She did... allegedly!!! Lol


----------



## morrit

Started!!! Weighing up the nitrite and salt n sugar on those little digital scales must be what drug dealers go through every day! But...













20151110_170647.jpg



__ morrit
__ Nov 10, 2015






Call me El Baconado













20151110_175112.jpg



__ morrit
__ Nov 10, 2015






All ready for the fridge. One with juniper, one with bay leaves and one with a pre mix that I bought. Will keep you posted!

Cut one piece of meat and it weighed in at 999grams... how frustrating!


----------



## smokin monkey

Your up and running now, about 12-14 days to cure then smoke time!


----------



## morrit

When I weighed it all out I was thinking 'there isn't enough cure here surely!' But I was wrong. I'm used to curing fish!


----------



## smokewood

A little goes a long way.  Looking forward to the results.   What flavours are you going to smoke them with?


----------



## morrit

Going to keep one green as the wife doesn't like smoked flavour. Then probably one with apple and the other with maple... can't wait!


----------



## smokewood

Apple is fantastic, and a favourite, I smoke mine for about 24 hours which is just the right amount of smoke for Mrs Smokewood.  Personally I prefer a bit more smoke.  I have not got round to trying Maple yet.  maybe the next one will be with Maple but the freezer is kind of full at the moment.


----------



## morrit

I only have a cold smoker maze thingy.  Does about 8 to 10 hours of smoke per round. Will start it in the morning then again before bed. Counting down the days...


----------



## smokin monkey

Waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## smokewood

Smokin Monkey said:


> Waiting is the hardest part!


It certainly is.  If you want a really good bit of advice, get another couple of pork loins started because by the time you give away a slice here and and a couple of slices there you won't have much left for yourself. I found this wait even harder than waiting for the first bacon to cure because I knew how good it was.


----------



## morrit

Disaster... One of my sealed bags hadn't sealed properly. It's leaked a lot of the cure liquid out. Have resealed it but it's lost some of the brine... nevermind.... I hope!


----------



## wade

This should not be a major problem but just remember that it is likely to have less residual cure than you initially calculated. Try to keep it cool if/when you smoke it and then slice and freeze relatively quickly when ready rather than storing chilled in the fridge.


----------



## morrit

I think I may keep that one green to be on the safe side. Plus it means I can smoke the others whole! Lol.


----------



## molove

My latest attempt at bacon has just come out of the smoker. My first using Nitrate in the cure rather than Salt Petre, thanks to Wade for his help and info regarding Nitrites.

I used the bacon calculator from here set to 3% salt 1.5% sugar

The one on the left is flavoured with black pepper, juniper and bay and the one on the right is flavoured with black pepper, bay and minced fresh rosemary and thyme (hence the slight green tinge)

Cured for 10 days, dried for 3 days and lightly smoked with applewood for 24 hours













2015-11-25%25252011.17.46.jpg



__ molove
__ Nov 25, 2015






First impressions are good, not too salty or sweet and the flavourings aren't overpowering.


----------



## smokewood

what ratio of salt & sugar did you use?


----------



## morrit

Tomorrow is the big day. Going to smoke 2 of the joints and slice one and have bacon butties!


----------



## morrit

3 words... oh my gawd.... never buying bacon ever again!


----------



## wade

Another convert to home dry cured bacon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Do not waste any of it. Even the trimmings and off cuts are great as lardons.

A quick question from your photo... Are you slicing it across the muscle grain or with the grain?


----------



## morrit

Across the grain. Have taken quite a bit of fat off the first lot. Going to render it down for roast spuds on Christmas day. The trimming already julienne for scrambled egg or pasta.


----------



## morrit

Oh wait that's not my photo...


----------



## morrit

[ATTACHMENT=2511]received_852913951487837.jpeg (109k. jpeg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## smokin monkey

Another convert! Good looking Bacon[emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## smokewood

Excellent, another convert. For some reason Morrit your photo won't display.

I have got one in the smoker which should be ready tomorrow evening, and is cold smoking with Apple & Hickory.


----------



## slimjimuk

Fantastic reading... thank you all!!


----------

